# what do you think of these frontosa?



## jhicks (Mar 18, 2009)

i am think of buying these at the lfs but i wanted to know what you guys think of them first.


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

From what I see they look like Burundi fry. When picking fry always make sure each one, all because they are from the same parents and spawn doesn't mean they are all the same. Try to stay away from mooning and deformed mouths. from what i can see of the pics there are some nice ones in there and you should be good.


----------



## dtang (Jan 30, 2004)

What are "No VIPS on sales"? Does that mean no returns?


----------



## jhicks (Mar 18, 2009)

i have no ideal what no vips on sale means mybe it was anther kind of fish that was in the tank i dont no. what about the price on the fronts smalls are on sale for $24.99 regular price 59.99 seems prety high. my tank is still not ready mybe in a week . i will try to get 8 of them for $100.00


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

If you are going to pay that price for a front,you might as well get some Congo blues that will look sweet IMO. Mpimbwe and Kipili Blues are nice as well. It could be the pic,but some of those Burundi front's mouths look odd.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

$50 for small Burundi fry is a crazy price. $25 isn't bad for buying them at an LFS, but not great either. Since you're in Texas, I would look around for one of the variants with more blue in them. There are a lot of cichlid breeders down there. You can check out Aquabid, or www.cyphos.com or www.frontosa.com buy/sell ads. You could probably get a Zaire variant (with the most blue) for $25 each, or a Tanzanian (like Mpimbwe) for even less.


----------



## jhicks (Mar 18, 2009)

i have not bought any yet still waiting on my tank to cycle. i have been to www.frontosa.com i but not sure who to order from.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

theres a breeder name Ron R. from Houston Texas who breeds some of the best 
cyphos you can ever get.
i believe he is also a member here.


----------



## hessels92 (Mar 15, 2010)

fuck me fronts in australia are so expensive cheapest you will find is $45 for burundi fry


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

hessels92 said:


> #%$& me fronts in australia are so expensive cheapest you will find is $45 for burundi fry


Yep, and that's only the tip of the iceburg - I've spent a ridiculous amount piecing together a colony of 11 Moba...


----------



## PGA material (Apr 3, 2003)

u could definatly find some much better quality and variant fronts from a local breeder for that price!! No disresect to burundis for those that keep them but they are a dime a dozen for small burundis around here. U could probly look around and find some descent adults for that price.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I just can't see spending $25 per fish on burundi when, if you are patient and resourcesful, you could probably score some awesome F1 Zaire blues for that price. Your first problem is buying from a LFS :wink:

Zaire from $25 is possible and Tanz or Zambian for that for sure! If that is your budget, you are just entering the Zaire ball park. I started with Mpimbwe and had to get Zaire (that is a common path for most frontosa keepers). Nothing wrong with Burundis or even Tanz - but that just seems to be the pattern.

If you are afraid to buy online, I can help refer you to somebody. For starters, if you are anywhere near Ron R you should buy some of his fish. Ron has awesome fish and is a great breeder, great reputation and he is a class act. I'll PM this to you too incase it gets deleted.

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## jhicks (Mar 18, 2009)

i am not afraid to order on line just wanted to give my lfs a chance but now i am thinking of ordering from off the hook Aquatics. houston is to far i live in amarillo.


----------



## jhicks (Mar 18, 2009)

off the hook Aquatics has Tanzanite Fry Mpimbwe Fry i am not sure wicth one i want . I am not even sure if there a hole lot of differences between the 2 .


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Tanzanian are beautiful too. My first group of frontosa was a group of F1 Mpimbwe. Couple pics below...

My very first alpha male


















Here is when I first got them as fry









Here's a couple pics of my wc Zaire blue Kapampa that I sold off in February




































Good luck on your quest. Be patient and get what you want. Look at pictures of the parents before buying fry. Again, best wishes


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree with all above....I'd rather buy from an online sponsor that you can find here than a LFS. IMO, better quality and prices.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## jhicks (Mar 18, 2009)

I am going to order fish this week i just need a little more advice Mpimbwe or Bismark ? Is one deeper blue than the other? i have looked at alot of the pictures and i am not sure wicth one is darker blue. mybe there is not that much different than each other? I realy like the darker blue color.


----------

